# What is the Stanley No.45 Plane used for?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

My dad had one of these and I sold it at a flea market real cheap and now I’m thinking about replacing it, but I don't know what they are actually used for.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

The Stanley 45 was used for making moldings. Kinda like the forerunner of a router.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

The #45s and #55s are combination planes that can be set up with different knives, fences and other accessories to do numerous different types of cuts. Often used for plowing grooves, beads and hollows. The #55 has more cutters that can do moldings. Think of them as a non electric router. Today, they are a bit of a novelty, a little cantankerous to use. Patrick has some opinions,
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan6.htm


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks, well maybe I don’t want one after all. I saw one on eBay and was reminded of the one I sold, but I forgot about the cutters


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

The vast majority of 45 (and especially) 55 owners would tell you that the answer to your question is "a doorstop".
The skewed No. 46 is an appreciably better design.


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

If you do get one you'll find that the #45 is a lot easier to use.

Just buy some router bits.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

joe bailey said:


> The vast majority of 45 (and especially) 55 owners would tell you that the answer to your question is "a doorstop".
> The skewed No. 46 is an appreciably better design.


Idk, I use my 45 now and then, the combi planes just are not a replacement for dedicated woodies though. No comparison.


----------



## Globba (Mar 27, 2012)

I've got a 45 and it doesn't collect dust. It can be set up faster than a router for cutting beads or grooves. It takes longer to cut and requires more energy though. But it sounds nice.:yes:


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Globba said:


> I've got a 45 and it doesn't collect dust. It can be set up faster than a router for cutting beads or grooves. It takes longer to cut and requires more energy though. But it sounds nice.:yes:


 I didn't think about the noise factor. :laughing:

Well I have to say that even though I have 5 routers and a RotoZip, sometimes I just hate to drag out the cords and everything if it’s a small cut, so that might be handy. 

I’m the same way with the saw most of the time I just grab my hand saw if its only one or two cuts unless I can throw it on my table saw. 

I really don’t need to be buying anymore tools or starting any more collections. Maybe if I were going to stay here the rest of my life and had a showroom shop, it might be cool to have a plane collection on display, but I just have to pass on this one.

I don’t remember all the planes my dad had, but I recognized the Stanley 45 right off when I stumbled upon it on eBay


----------

